# Rory was weaned today - 6 Months old



## MissysMum (Nov 2, 2014)

Today was a special and sad day. Rory was weaned. He is now 6 months old and is mahoosive! I'm heading out so i'll just post a tonne of pics!


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 3, 2014)

Oh he looks fabulous!! Thank you so much for the update.






Who is the little bay friend, and how is Missy doing??


----------



##  (Nov 3, 2014)

Oh, he looks wonderful!!! He is certainly a big boy, and just beautiful!!!

How is Missy?


----------



## MissysMum (Nov 3, 2014)

Missy is fantastic, Thank you everyone. The little bay with Missy is a 6 month old shetland filly who she has taken to. Rory has a shetland gelding as a companion too!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Nov 6, 2014)

He looks wonderful . They grow up too fast . And missy looks great too , thanks for the update on them


----------



## MissysMum (Nov 9, 2014)

Ryan Johnson said:


> He looks wonderful . They grow up too fast . And missy looks great too , thanks for the update on them


You're very welcome, Thank you


----------

